# Favorite camo?????



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is your favorite brand of camo and what pattern?? I've always been a mossy oak man and i love infinity it'll be hard for a company to come out with a better pattern.


----------



## swampboy (Jul 17, 2009)

The original mossy oak breakup was my favorite, when they changed the design I went with realtree hardwoods Hd. I really like the max4Hd pattern.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

The kind that breaks up my outline...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

read other titles before making your own post bud, this was a new topic about 2 days ago.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> read other titles before making your own post bud, this was a new topic about 2 days ago.


x2. but I'll help you out. Any camo works. Doesn't matter how expensive it is, or how good it looks. It's all about how much you move.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1592248


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

All camo does is break up the outline. What did all the older guys wear? Flannel shirts and jeans most of them. And they shot monsters. My favorite though, has got to be my AP HD. But when I get my ASAT leafy suit it'll probably be the best.

Jake


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

my favorite camo is the kind i can get on sale


----------



## ballistic300mag (Nov 9, 2006)

Cabelas Outfitter Camo


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Shot my missouri buck a couple days ago and i was wearing a cheap set of camo overalls my friend gave me and a green long sleeve haha thats it... he had no clue i was there.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My fav pattern is either optifade or good army digital. Now that said, I use predator and milspec that breaks up my outline and doesn't really blackout at diatance


----------



## Penn-man (Aug 28, 2011)

Mossy oak brush


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my favorrite looking camo is predator. i just use whatever there is though, im not picky with camo. i have like 3 or 4 different camos on when i hunt


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

o weill go with my real tree HD or hard woods camo patern it blends in well especially spring turkey season


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Upgraded to ASAT 3D suit this year. They guarantee you'll see more game or your money back. Less than 3 weeks into season and I've seen more deer than most of last year. Not gonna ask for my money back. I have had deer within 15 yds and they can't see me.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> read other titles before making your own post bud, this was a new topic about 2 days ago.


well maybe, just maybe i wanted my own post and mine was different it said wats everyones favorite not wat everyones using, theres a difference.....bud


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not like mad or anything, im just saying check around.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

jk with ya outdoorsman3 but yea i do use what ever i have available to me i've even been known to use old army camo it's good for early bow season


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> jk with ya outdoorsman3 but yea i do use what ever i have available to me i've even been known to use old army camo it's good for early bow season


]

alright cool. and yeah, army camo works good, as long as you sit still youll be just good in anything, I really want to try to hunt in like a plaid shirt and blue jeans just to try it. haha


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

tchandlr said:


> Upgraded to ASAT 3D suit this year. They guarantee you'll see more game or your money back. Less than 3 weeks into season and I've seen more deer than most of last year. Not gonna ask for my money back. I have had deer within 15 yds and they can't see me.


Where do you get this kinda camo?:darkbeer:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

My favorite _looking_ camo is optifade forest. I've never used the stuff so I don't know how well it works, but I do know that my predator fall grey does an awesome job at breaking up your outline.


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Predetors new 3d camo is badass the new strothers archery lineup this year is abalible in it too check them out


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really like lost camo for early November when the leaves are still falling but once it gets cold I think mossy oak break up blends in pretty well


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

there isnt really any bad camo out there but my favorite or 'preferred' camo is Realtree and I like Realtree AP and for out west I like Advantage (by Realtree) Max-1.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Which ever Is on sale


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Predator


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

realtree AP or lost. 

would love for scentblocker to make a suit like the bone collector one just in Lost camo.


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

RealTree AP.! its just the best


----------

